# crying out before drinking



## praise (Feb 23, 2003)

I have a 16 yr old domestic shorthair. About 6 months ago she began crying out before drinking water. In addition she is drinking several times an hour. The vet has examined her and found her to be in relative good health otherwise. 

She is an only cat. Her buddy expired two years ago at the age of 15. Any ideas?


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

What exactly do you mean by crying out? If you've already taken her to the vet and there aren't any medical problems, it could just be you cat is simply talking. Possibly telling you or anyone that can hear her waters here. I'm saying that because my cat meows before eating her cat food. I'm not too sure though :?


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

praise said:


> I have a 16 yr old domestic shorthair. About 6 months ago she began crying out before drinking water. In addition she is drinking several times an hour. The vet has examined her and found her to be in relative good health otherwise.
> 
> She is an only cat. Her buddy expired two years ago at the age of 15. Any ideas?


At 16 years old, I doubt she is picking up new habits. I would have her double checked for urinary issues or diabetes. Maybe a second opinion would help. Mind you, at 16 years old maybe she's just being "persnickity" about things.


----------

